# suche Nebentätigkeit . . .



## Oerw (18 Januar 2009)

Hallo

ich biete Unterstützung im Bereich Step7 und IEC61131 an. 
Kenntnisse in Profibus, Interbus und Profinet sind vorhanden.

Möglich wäre eine Unterstützung zur Konzeptphase, Erstellen von Codefragmenten etc., Visualisierung . . .

Wohnhaft bin ich in Raum Lippe, zwischen Bielefeld und Hannover
Einfach per PN eine Mail senden.

Gruß
Oerw


----------



## Buhmann (11 Februar 2009)

Hallo
Haben sich denn Leute gemeldet ?
Wäre auch an sowas interessiert


----------



## Beginner09 (17 Februar 2009)

Hallo,

suche jemand der mich in einem kleinen Projekt (Fischertechnik-Roboter von s7 auf codesys) umprogrammieren unterstützt bzw das für mich erledigt.
S7 Programm ist voll funktionsfähig vorhanden.

Gruss Bastian


----------



## Beginner09 (17 Februar 2009)

Hallo,

suche jemanden der für mich ein bestehendes S7 Programm auf Codesys umprogrammiert. (kleiner Fischertechnik-Roboter)

MfG
Bastian


----------



## maxi (18 Februar 2009)

Mal mit Compiler veruchst?


----------



## Ralle (18 Februar 2009)

maxi schrieb:


> Mal mit Compiler veruchst?



Maxi, was redest du da?


----------



## MW (18 Februar 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> Maxi, was redest du da?



Sag bloß, du wunderst dich da noch drüber ?. is doch typisch Herr Dr.-Ing. Maxi


----------



## Ralle (18 Februar 2009)

MW schrieb:


> Sag bloß, du wunderst dich da noch drüber ?. is doch typisch Maxi



Herr Dr.-Ing. Maxi, bitteschön! *ROFL*


----------

